# best place for constuction jobs



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 help iam a constuction maintenance man in england is there a great need for this type of job in newzealand many thanks


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

francisbl said:


> can any 1 help iam a constuction maintenance man in england is there a great need for this type of job in newzealand many thanks


Not much. Even if the work was out there an employer woud have to prove he couldn't get a New Zealander to do the work.

Try Australia.


----------

